# NTL - 12 month contract, any way out?



## carina (25 Jan 2010)

Hi,
I took out a package with NTL, the Disney Channel was free for the first 3 months after which it was €8.00. As far as I remember I am supposed to remain on this package for 12 months however the Disney Channel is never watched. I would like to get rid of it, does anyone know if there will be a penalty or even if I could switch to another channel?
Thanks.


----------



## dtlyn (25 Jan 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's 15 euro once off to down-grade your package. 

It's worth ringing them to find out. They are much more reasonable to deal with and much easier to get a hold of than before.


----------



## Frank (29 Jan 2010)

Sounds to me like you just want to change service not cancel the contract. 

8 euro for cartoons seems expensive.


----------



## Papercut (29 Jan 2010)

sorry wrong thread


----------

